# The Last King of Osten Ard



## Incanus (Dec 30, 2015)

Good news!  I just discovered that Tad Williams is working on a sequel to the Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn series, one of my all-time favs.

The series will be called The Last King of Osten Ard, and the first book is titled The Witchwood Crown.  It looks like he has completed a first draft at this point.  Yay!  I'll certainly be looking forward to reading this--


----------



## Ophiucha (Jan 5, 2016)

Ah nice! It's been a few years since I last read it, but _Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn_ was one of my favourites when I was in university. I'll have to read them again before this one comes out...


----------



## Gurkhal (Jan 9, 2016)

I will also look forward to it as I loved Memory, Sorrow and Thorn. It will be very interesting to see how this will come out, and I'll probably have to do a re-read before the series hits me.


----------



## Ronald T. (Jan 11, 2016)

That's very exciting news.  Thanks for the heads-up, Incanus.   I can't wait until this sequel is on the bookshelves.

I loved that series and I'm convinced that having read it, many aspects of my own writing style can be attributed to his powerful influence.  But don't get me wrong.  My ego is not so out of control that I consider my skills on his level -- not even on the same chart.  But I enjoyed this marvelous series and his fantastic writing skill so much that I've tried to emulate it to a certain extent. However, not so much so that I'll allow it to alter my own "voice" and particular style.  Nevertheless, I can feel the subtle influences of his style in my own writing.  And I can't think of a writer I would be more proud to be compared to than Tad Williams.  Although I doubt that day will ever come, I would be overjoyed if it ever did.  

I suppose that 's what dreams are made of.

Once again, thank you for the great news.

As always, all my best,

-- The hermit in the woods --


----------



## Incanus (Jan 11, 2016)

I, like many, consider MS&T Tad's best work to date (not that I've read it all).  I hope he'll be able to re-capture that for this series.

Either way, from what I can tell, this should be showing up on shelves roughly a year from now.  Can't wait, but I guess I'll have to--


----------

